# Guy Fieri get fried.



## ecchef

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/11/14/d...merican-kitchen-bar-in-times-square.html?_r=0 :laughat:


Boohoohoo.....


----------



## Vertigo

_*Nice.*_

That made my night. Great find, and thanks for sharing. :lol2:


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Fieri's response is worth reading (there is some good video at the bottom of the article).

http://shine.yahoo.com/shine-food/ny-times-slams-guy-fieris-restaurant-regular-folks-224800321.html

There was a pretty terrible review on "Serious Eats" as well.


----------



## James

I saw this yesterday! Usually NYTimes critics try to find some redeeming quality in the food, but nothing was mentioned here. That must say something about it :laugh:


----------



## Crothcipt

wow I don't think I have ever seen a worse critique.


----------



## ecchef

Maybe the line cooks & prep guys should start using Fieri's line of knives. Bet that'll make a difference!:tease:


----------



## apicius9

Ouch. But not surprising, is it?

Stefan


----------



## Crothcipt

lol Alton Brown tweeted that he will go in this weekend to see if it is that bad. Then his tweet went off on him calling the reviewer snooty.


----------



## Carl

I guess it could have been worse. Pete could have said that there were no dishes ruined by sloppy sides and sauces, instead of the bahn mi that wasn't a bahn mi, and the bison meatloaf ruined by sticky sauce. At 500 seats, it's no surprise. I seriously doubt he was involved at all besides signing his name and picking up the check. That's one thing I truly respect about Bourdain. But I find Guy entertaining. That's what he is, to me, is entertainment. There's a reason we don't see him cooking on TV.


----------



## ajhuff

I misread that as Guy Fieri got fired and was excited. Bummer.

-AJ


----------



## Vertigo

ajhuff said:


> I misread that as Guy Fieri got fired and was excited. Bummer.
> 
> -AJ



My first thought too. Ended up happy again by the end. It was a roller coaster of emotion.


----------



## SpikeC

I had read that his place was panned, butt it was whacked with a 14 inch Griswold! Great read!


----------



## apicius9

SpikeC said:


> ?.. butt it was whacked with a 14 inch Griswold! Great read!



Nice picture. Maybe the boss could use a whacking occasionally, too. I used to zap through channels and whenever I saw his show, I was sure he was in the same dive every time I watched. I was actually thinking about using a snippet of his show to stimulate a discussion among my students about what is wrong with nutrition and health in the US.

Stefan


----------



## Zwiefel

I find his style on FoodNetwork to be incredibly annoying, it always strikes me as a triumph of style over substance...but this reviewer does seem to be getting emotionally involved in the review, questioning Guy's integrity/honesty, etc. It does make me wonder what (all) motivated the review. Obviously it wasn't an impressive experience (not shocking) but there seems to be more to it.

It was a really good read though...a very entertaining review.


----------



## mr drinky

Well, that was a pleasurable read. I can't stand Fieri, his knives, or all of that jargon he uses. 

With that said, in economics they say there is always a place for lower quality goods and even though Fieri bills his food as high quality, there are unfortunately a lot of people (even in my family) from rural middle America who would probably love to go to this place and also rave about it afterwards. When my brother-in-law claims that bloomin' onions from Applebee's are the best food ever and he only buys chairs with cupholders, you learn to accept this crap. A lot of people really enjoy bad food. 

k.


----------



## Customfan

+1

I see that every day Mr. D!


----------



## ajhuff

mr drinky said:


> Well, that was a pleasurable read. I can't stand Fieri, his knives, or all of that jargon he uses.
> 
> With that said, in economics they say there is always a place for lower quality goods and even though Fieri bills his food as high quality, there are unfortunately a lot of people (even in my family) from rural middle America who would probably love to go to this place and also rave about it afterwards. When my brother-in-law claims that bloomin' onions from Applebee's are the best food ever and he only buys chairs with cupholders, you learn to accept this crap. A lot of people really enjoy bad food.
> 
> k.



So true. The people in my town are clamoring for an Applebees. It would be the best thing EVER! LOL

-AJ


----------



## daveb

mr drinky said:


> he only buys chairs with cupholders


 I think I know him...


----------



## Lucretia

daveb said:


> I think I know him...



I think I'm related to him...:sad0:


----------



## brainsausage

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Fieri's response is worth reading (there is some good video at the bottom of the article).
> 
> http://shine.yahoo.com/shine-food/ny-times-slams-guy-fieris-restaurant-regular-folks-224800321.html
> 
> There was a pretty terrible review on "Serious Eats" as well.



After reading that, I've lost a lot of respect for Alton Brown. and that video just confirms what I've known for years - Guy Fieri is completely full of s***. He sounds like an under prepped politician, and looks like a complete jack ass. He bleaches his hair AND his disturbing lower lip beard thing?! He must've said Two months about 15 times. And his waffling in regards to whether he was actively taking part in said 'restaurant' was just embarrassing from the view of an individual like myself that takes food very seriously.


----------



## brainsausage

mr drinky said:


> Well, that was a pleasurable read. I can't stand Fieri, his knives, or all of that jargon he uses.
> 
> With that said, in economics they say there is always a place for lower quality goods and even though Fieri bills his food as high quality, there are unfortunately a lot of people (even in my family) from rural middle America who would probably love to go to this place and also rave about it afterwards. When my brother-in-law claims that bloomin' onions from Applebee's are the best food ever and he only buys chairs with cupholders, you learn to accept this crap. A lot of people really enjoy bad food.]
> 
> True, but do they want to pay out the @$$ for it? He claims that he's doing old school americana, but he's charging for modern techniques, knowledge, and quality of ingredients. None of which appear to be being utilized in this establishment. I don't want to come off as some snotty chef, I gleefully eat McDonald's and boxed mac'n cheese. But I know what I'm paying for. This is just a means to exploit people who've been led to believe that this idiot is an actual chef, which will somehow excuse the exorbitant prices. 'The emperor has no clothes..."


----------



## Chuckles

The whole thing makes me sad. You can bust your ass every day, then this guy can make your whole career seem like a waste of effort. Kudos for NY Times for telling it like it is. Clearly that reviewer went there more than once. That must have been hard. 

Donkey sauce? Gross. Weird. Scary. 

To travel to NYC and eat at this restaurant is such a missed opportunity. Like walking into a rose garden and smelling dog s*** on purpose.


----------



## steeley

Guy Ferry had made a lot of money off drunken frat party food and self promotion .
he does help small places increase traffic with his show .That is the only thing he does that's worthy .
besides that nothing he does is worth the merit of the hype built up around him.


----------



## ecchef

Donkey sauce.....anything like donkey punch? :eyebrow:


----------



## mr drinky

brainsausage said:


> True, but do they want to pay out the @$$ for it? He claims that he's doing old school americana, but he's charging for modern techniques, knowledge, and quality of ingredients. None of which appear to be being utilized in this establishment. I don't want to come off as some snotty chef, I gleefully eat McDonald's and boxed mac'n cheese. But I know what I'm paying for. This is just a means to exploit people who've been led to believe that this idiot is an actual chef, which will somehow excuse the exorbitant prices. 'The emperor has no clothes..."





Chuckles said:


> To travel to NYC and eat at this restaurant is such a missed opportunity. Like walking into a rose garden and smelling dog s*** on purpose.



Good points. Half the people who go in there are also probably just scared of the magnitude of New York and couldn't imagine finding a restaurant on their own -- that isn't fast food. Even though it is pricey at his place, I bet a lot of the diners go back home and say they have eaten at some fancy celebrity chef restaurant. The term 'chef' has truly become relative in the Food Network world.

k.


----------



## Andrew H

brainsausage said:


> After reading that, I've lost a lot of respect for Alton Brown.



Do you really think the restaurant is as bad as Wells describes it? I doubt it and I'm not anything close to a fan of Guy Fieri.


I am a huge fan of AB, though.


----------



## Crothcipt

The video on the bottom of the page says they had been open only 2 mo.. The reviewer had gone in there 4 times. I myself don't like his shows, but it may also be a reviewer trying to make a name for himself. I can see how this place can seem bad at 2 mo. in a busy place like times square. I still wouldn't eat there tho..


----------



## Zwiefel

Andrew H said:


> Do you really think the restaurant is as bad as Wells describes it? I doubt it and I'm not anything close to a fan of Guy Fieri.
> 
> 
> I am a huge fan of AB, though.



+1 on all of that.



Crothcipt said:


> The video on the bottom of the page says they had been open only 2 mo.. The reviewer had gone in there 4 times. I myself don't like his shows, but it may also be a reviewer trying to make a name for himself. I can see how this place can seem bad at 2 mo. in a busy place like times square. I still wouldn't eat there tho..



I haven't worked in a restaurant before but....I quickly tired of hearing him say, "we were only open for 2 months." That is perhaps a reason for a couple of problems....but the review would lead you to believe that every single thing was a disaster. So either the reviewer is full of crap, or Fieri is full of crap.


----------



## apicius9

I am not sure why it should take longer than two months to cook edible food if you already have 17 other restaurants and should have some experience under your belt. Sounds a bit like he is replicating food he found in the dumps and dives he visits, only at triple the prices. Didn't he have to show at least some cooking talent to win the show that brought him on the FN? 

Stefan


----------



## stevenStefano

It seems he doesn't have a lot of fans here, but I think Diners Drive-Ins and Dives is a great show and he fits it perfectly. He has just the right balance of charisma and knowledge. I watch it all the time, I love it


----------



## Crothcipt

Which one isn't? Anything anyone would say in Fieri's shoes would be considered the same. Opening a restaurant is very tough, every one wants everything to be great when no has worked together before, and your lucky if half of the people you hired even knows half of what the hell they are doing. I'm sure the place hasn't even purged out the dead weight yet. As a reviewer he should know this. I'm sure too that many of the employees have star eyes too. Honestly if you open with a good review your are on fire.

I usually don't try a new restaurant until it is at least a mo. old. As busy as times square is it probably wont be for another couple of months too.


----------



## Ucmd

Critics are like A holes.


----------



## Chifunda

Fieri's resturant may have been open for only two months, but during that time he's been charging New York prices for product while he "figures things out". Sorry, but if I'm paying good money, I expect good food. _Quid pro quo_.


----------



## ecchef

Yeah, but without critics, A-holes like Fieri would think they could get away with menuing dog shite with some weird sauce and call it cuisine.
It's not like this guy has no prior experience in the business. And 2 months is plenty of time to work out most of the bugs. Remember that he had months of recipe development and pre-opening training as well. If he hired idiots that can't follow recipes or directions to staff his kitchen, that is his fault as well. If his purchasing agents buy crappy stuff to stock the place...again, his responsibility. The old saying "Fish stinks from the head" is completely applicable here. You put your name on something, you stand by it. Whether it be garbage food, garbage knives, or garbage credability.


----------



## heirkb

I know you guys are trying to consider it from a restauranteur's perspective or from the perspective of someone running a kitchen, and what you say makes sense. However, I would add that there is NOTHING good to eat actually in Times Square (not counting some places a few blocks east or west). It's Olive Garden, Bubba Gump's, etc. Guy's restaurant is most likely another of those. Those "kinks" aren't ever going to get ironed out...that's my guess.


----------



## Zwiefel

heirkb said:


> I know you guys are trying to consider it from a restauranteur's perspective or from the perspective of someone running a kitchen, and what you say makes sense. However, I would add that there is NOTHING good to eat actually in Times Square (not counting some places a few blocks east or west). It's Olive Garden, Bubba Gump's, etc. Guy's restaurant is most likely another of those. Those "kinks" aren't ever going to get ironed out...that's my guess.



I was working near Times SQ for about 6 months a few years ago...I was rather shocked at how true this was. Had to take a cab to find decent food.


----------



## ecchef

Zwiefel said:


> I was working near Times SQ for about 6 months a few years ago...I was rather shocked at how true this was. Had to take a cab to find decent food.



In context, that's entirely true. Most tourist destinations have a load of crappy dining options. From a business standpoint there's no reason to stand out in a field of mediocrity when most people's reason to patronize a particular place is just to say "Oh...I ate there". On the other hand,don't get all huffy if you get called on it.


----------



## Salty dog

`What's worse than a make believe "chef"? .............A critic.

Really what did he expect? That "review" was written before he got there.


----------



## heldentenor

Bourdain has an interesting chapter on the crapitalization (my word--I think I'll coin it) of the Food Network--at the center of which stands Guy Fieri. I loathe the kind of complacent, Tea Party populism that the Food Network peddles. Why learn something about food from Alton Brown or Mario Batali if, instead, you can watch a drunken Sandra Lee who embodies all of the superficiality and desperation of a craft-devoid suburban mediocre life slosh her way through food "just like you make at home?" In that spirit, I cheered this review as a massive, upraised middle finger to a lot of things I hate.

Salty's right--this review was written before Pete Wells walked in the door, and awaited only the examples required to credibly prove that any visits took place. But I sympathize with Wells's point to the extent that I'm willing to give him a pass for the hatchet-job screed. This restaurant peddles meta-authenticity--rather than doing one cuisine right based on immersion in its traditions, Guy promises the best of America as Americans understand it. The absurd dislocations that lead people to pay thirty bucks a plate for Guy's restaurant to serve them mass-produced versions of the things they want to eat in an unfamiliar city precisely BECAUSE they are familiar probably aren't the subject for a dining section review. But given Wells's pulpit, I'm not sure I could restrain myself, either.


----------



## brainsausage

heldentenor said:


> Bourdain has an interesting chapter on the crapitalization (my word--I think I'll coin it) of the Food Network--at the center of which stands Guy Fieri. I loathe the kind of complacent, Tea Party populism that the Food Network peddles. Why learn something about food from Alton Brown or Mario Batali if, instead, you can watch a drunken Sandra Lee who embodies all of the superficiality and desperation of a craft-devoid suburban mediocre life slosh her way through food "just like you make at home?" In that spirit, I cheered this review as a massive, upraised middle finger to a lot of things I hate.
> 
> Salty's right--this review was written before Pete Wells walked in the door, and awaited only the examples required to credibly prove that any visits took place. But I sympathize with Wells's point to the extent that I'm willing to give him a pass for the hatchet-job screed. This restaurant peddles meta-authenticity--rather than doing one cuisine right based on immersion in its traditions, Guy promises the best of America as Americans understand it. The absurd dislocations that lead people to pay thirty bucks a plate for Guy's restaurant to serve them mass-produced versions of the things they want to eat in an unfamiliar city precisely BECAUSE they are familiar probably aren't the subject for a dining section review. But given Wells's pulpit, I'm not sure I could restrain myself, either.



+1


----------



## SameGuy

+2. Excellent, heldentenor.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

This is another article on the subject worth reading (the critic defending himself):

http://eatocracy.cnn.com/2012/11/14/slam-review-of-guy-fieris-times-square-restaurant-goes-viral/

I thought the review was amusing; and if Fieri doesn't like it, perhaps he should spend some more time on-site with his staff to address the problems (none of which he seemed to deny in his "Today Show" interview, during which he suggested that he be given "six months" to get things running smoothly).


----------



## makanouchi

this kind of stuff comes with the territory does it not? Sill burns.


----------



## Vertigo

_*An Corp!*_

Bump for some more glorious GuyBashing (one of my favorite things in the whole wide world).







_It's "An Abomination",_ according to reviewers. 

Also,






Pureed chicken _and_ atrocious punctuation. Somehow this jackass made something even dumber than his demographic.


----------



## rahimlee54

^ But it is gourmet it says so on the box!


----------



## knyfeknerd

you need a knuckle sandwich knife to open the boxes though


----------



## daveb

Didn't the movie "Ratatouille" (best foodie movie ever) have a character like Fieri?


----------



## jmforge

What? The little furry guy changed his name from Rat to Ratatouille? :biggrin:


daveb said:


> Didn't the movie "Ratatouille" (best foodie movie ever) have a character like Fieri?


----------



## jmforge

A "Smores pizza" with hot pepper? And I thought the Modernist chefs came up with some strange combinations!!! The pics in the review look like a condor took a dump on a piece of Boboli.


Vertigo said:


> _*An Corp!*_
> 
> Bump for some more glorious GuyBashing (one of my favorite things in the whole wide world).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _It's "An Abomination",_ according to reviewers.
> 
> Also,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pureed chicken _and_ atrocious punctuation. Somehow this jackass made something even dumber than his demographic.


----------



## ecchef

Nostradamus predicted this would happen...

Fieri puis tost alors mourra, viendra 
Des gens & bestes une horrible defaite; 
Puis tout a coup la vengence on verra, 
C'et main, siof, faim, quand courra la comete. 

:scared4:


----------



## Duckfat

******* said:


> The pics in the review look like a condor took a dump on a piece of Boboli.




:rofl2:


----------



## tk59

******* said:


> ...The pics in the review look like a condor took a dump on a piece of Boboli.


Hey, looks aren't everything, right?


----------



## brainsausage

Guy fiery is the epitome of everything that is wrong in our current American culture. All flash, and no substance.


----------



## Zwiefel

brainsausage said:


> Guy fiery is the epitome of everything that is wrong in our current American culture. All flash, and no substance.



lus1:


----------



## jmforge

I came up with a new term to describe folks like Fieri and Bobby Flay, although those two are in this category for different reasons. Douchelebrity. Even more desctiptive than Celebretard, I think. :biggrin: I can deal with uber nerds that have made it on basic cable like Alton Brown and Rachael Ray, but some of these other clowns........................


----------



## jmforge

With that said, I was glad when Fieri/Ferry did a piece on Diners, Drive Ins and Dives about the newly reopened Parkette Drive- In in Lexington, KY. I don't know if he has done a piece on Shady Glen in Manchester, CT, but if he hasn't, he truly is a slacker.


----------



## daveb

Some friends were in "audience" when he did the piece on Taco Bus. Your description is generous.


----------



## mr drinky

brainsausage said:


> Guy fiery is the epitome of everything that is wrong in our current American culture. All flash, and no substance.



If, with my small voice, I could give more than a +1 I would. I don't mind celebrity chefs that inspire some sort of cooking -- however insignificant it may be -- but Guy F. is simply commercial fluff in a way that I cannot stomach. But I hate Paula Dean too -- she sounds like my ex mother-in-law. I feel like smashing my TV when she comes on.

k.


----------



## ecchef

In _this_ community, we can all recognize Fieri and his ilk for what they really are. 
But, there are so many people that are completely ignorant about culinary art, nutrition, food safety, etc. that revere these charlatans. They'll re-create their crappy recipies using their crappy line of tools and if it turns out better than the SpaghettiOs they grew up on, well, then, all's right in the world. Then they can go out and buy a white coat and proclaim themselves "Chef" to all their equally brain-dead friends. Maybe even get a part time instructor's gig down at the Whole Foods where they can bang away with their ****** santokus on glass cutting boards.


----------



## knyfeknerd

ecchef said:


> In _this_ community, we can all recognize Fieri and his ilk for what they really are.
> But, there are so many people that are completely ignorant about culinary art, nutrition, food safety, etc. that revere these charlatans. They'll re-create their crappy recipies using their crappy line of tools and if it turns out better than the SpaghettiOs they grew up on, well, then, all's right in the world. Then they can go out and buy a white coat and proclaim themselves "Chef" to all their equally brain-dead friends. Maybe even get a part time instructor's gig down at the Whole Foods where they can bang away with their ****** santokus on glass cutting boards.


+100!!!
Amen brother!
Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Vertigo

ecchef said:


> Then they can go out and buy a white coat and proclaim themselves "Chef" to all their equally brain-dead friends. Maybe even get a part time instructor's gig down at the Whole Foods where they can bang away with their ****** santokus on glass cutting boards.


They'll also go into your restaurant, order an Eggs Benedict sub egg whites, muffin not too dark but not too light, and some hash browns (cooked with no oil or butter, butter on the side, thank you), or maybe a Quesadilla (I'd like to add jalapenos, substitute Swiss, diced potatoes please, and can you put in this soggy, dirty cilantro from my garden?)

I gotta GTFO of this industry before I have an aneurysm.


----------



## mano

Whether or not the tv chefs are the real deal -IMO most of them are- they're promoting a wide variety of good quality fresh foods that us baby boomers didn't grow up with. Because of them we have a generation of better educated and creative home cooks. 

The whole celebrity chef thing is in some way responsible for most of the ingredients, techniques and knives we post here:
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...ing-fine-and-fancy-**-Just-plain-good-Show-us!

There's a lot of BS that comes with media chefs like Fieri (I like DDD, but his knives are absurd) and wannabe's who give bad information. But they're here to stay. I can't stomach some of them and agree with the criticism on this thread, but overall they've revolutionized cooking in a positive way.


----------



## Chifunda

The only person I truly enjoy watching cook on television is _le grand Pépin ._


----------



## franzb69

jacques pepin was the only true chef on tv that really got me into cooking. and of course, julia child. then it was the guy from cook with yan, it was all we had on broadcast tv in the 80s, cook with yan (no, not yan can cook, different yan, canadian chinese).

these people solidified my need to learn to cook. 

my grandmother for my pallet and my mother for her foodieness. lol.


----------



## marc4pt0

Fiero, as I call him, has learned how to make a great deal of $$ by pandering to knuckleheads who lack original thought. Somehow this demographic actually has the money to spend, which is another mystery entirely. But, he's made a lot of dough, and I can't fault him for that. However, I've actually had the (let's just call it an) opportunity to meet him twice. Both times while I was mentoring a group of local high school kids cooking in the Pro-Start National competition. First time was in Charlotte when he was the guest celeb chef. It wasn't intentional, I was at the hotel bar chatting with several of the chef judges when he strolled up to join. Within a flash, all of the chefs excused themselves one way or another, which left me alone with him. Normal dude once his "image" is lifted, but I thought it hilarious the complete lack of comradery and respect the other chef judges had towards him. I think part of it was his sloppy attire and untied shoes, whereas they were all dressed in fresh pressed whites with starched pants and toques. They took the judging seriously, as well they should.
The second time was in San Diego, several years later for the same Pro-Start Nationals. This time with his film crew in tow. They were to make a tv show about the competition. Of course all the kids were super excited about this at first. Understandably so. But come time of the actual cooking- 1 hour to make 3 courses,2 plates each with no electricity and only 2 butane burners as heat sources, they quickly changed their minds. These kids,4 per team, each team representing their respective school from their state, have been training for almost a full year. Every second is accounted for. Every method perfectly timed to the next. 
But none of us were prepared for fiero to interrupt the cooking process to share how cool he was with the kids by asking unrelated(at that exact moment) questions. These poor kids, stressed to the point of tears, cooking their butts off for a chance to win a full ride to the culinary school off their choice (which can equate to $100,000 these days), were completely caught off guard. Guy and his crew, with all their cameras and blazingly hot lamps, were just pulling kids to the side one by one. When he was done they'd just move to the next, leaving this kid utterly lost, and their teammates scrambling to make up for lost time and hands. We were just praying that they couldn't get to our team in time. But alas, the camera crew came over to film some close-ups of our kids plating. The heat of the lamps literally melted the tempered chocolate garnish, and when the camera guy noticed this he freaked out and knocked the back up garnishes to the floor. Not groovy. But the kids held their own, continuing on and beating the timer. THAT'S when our hero, fiero, came to chat. For 10 freaking minutes while the kids were standing there, holding the trays of finished foods, all of it dying. Of course the "heat lamps" from the crew weren't around. So naturally or team was bashed by the tasting chef judges for presenting cold, dead food. I'm not saying they were 1st place, but they certainly had as good a chance as the others. 
The best part was the awards ceremony, where they did 3, yes 3, different takes of announcing the clown to the massive audience. 3 f'n takes. Not groovy at all.

I don't even think the damn show was ever aired.


----------



## franzb69

some people are just born to be better businessmen and tv show hosts than being a cook. and he is just that.

=D


----------



## GlassEye

******* said:


> With that said, I was glad when Fieri/Ferry did a piece on Diners, Drive Ins and Dives about the newly reopened Parkette Drive- In in Lexington, KY.


Parkette is about 2 minutes away from me, I remember their sign saying something about being on the show.


Vertigo said:


> _*An Corp!*_
> 
> GuyBashing (one of my favorite things in the whole wide world).


+1


----------



## jmforge

It was great that the new folks opened it back up and expanded it a bit. That place was built before New Circle Road was paved out there....or called New Circle Road for that matter. Talk about a pioneering establishment. When my folks were in college in the late 50's, the kids use to cruise between the Parkette and the othe couple of joints up towards Broadway. Nick Clooney, George's father was one of the elder leaders of that crowd. He was a young DJ in Lexington at the time. Back when I was 3-4, in 1964-65, my dad owned the liquor store The Bottle Shop at the corner of New Circle and Limestone/Old Paris Rd.


GlassEye said:


> Parkette is about 2 minutes away from me, I remember their sign saying something about being on the show.
> 
> +1


----------



## GlassEye

******* said:


> It was great that the new folks opened it back up and expanded it a bit. That place was built before New Circle Road was paved out there....or called New Circle Road for that matter. Talk about a pioneering establishment. When my folks were in college in the late 50's, the kids use to cruise between the Parkette and the othe couple of joints up towards Broadway. Nick Clooney, George's father was one of the elder leaders of that crowd. He was a young DJ in Lexington at the time. Back when I was 3-4, in 1964-65, my dad owned the liquor store The Bottle Shop at the corner of New Circle and Limestone/Old Paris Rd.


Interesting bit of history. That is all way before my time.


----------



## mr drinky

I was just watching some TV and I saw Fieri on some old-ish gameshow called Minute to Win It. It says a lot to me that NBC thought more of Fieri's skills as a gameshow host than a cook. I bet Morimoto never does the Price Is Right.

k.


----------



## jmforge

GlassEye said:


> Interesting bit of history. That is all way before my time.


Lots of funky local culinary history around there, and some of it still around like the Parkette and Campbell House. Unfortunately, other places, like the Springs Motel and its dining room, didn't make it. Not sure where you get your fried sheeps nuts in white gravy now other than at Spindletop.. :lol2:


----------



## Crothcipt

mr drinky said:


> I was just watching some TV and I saw Fieri on some old-ish gameshow called Minute to Win It. It says a lot to me that NBC thought more of Fieri's skills as a gameshow host than a cook. I bet Morimoto never does the Price Is Right.
> 
> k.



I didn't mind him as the host there. Good energy, kept the contestants on path. As far as his line of stuff, I can't find any kind of intelligence in what he is shilling out to the public.


----------



## quantumcloud509

That writeup was a mouthful. Loved it.


----------



## Chef Doom

I greatly appreciated this article for what it had to offer and what it represented. I believe there is a need for a few select isolated food critics who have the willingness and the freedom to honestly say "The food at Jhon Doe's Bistro was utterly terrible." A true Food Hero who will openly and publicly laugh and turn their nose up in the air at the mere mention of Chili's. Someone who will respond to the suggestion of dining at Applebee's with hostility, disdain, and pity. Someone who will recommend ON PUBLIC NEWS PRINT to avoid the Olive Garden like the plague. 

I know there are critics who focus on high end restaurants and do not write articles about mid-level dining options. But that's not good enough. I want someone who will write up a five line article in the NY Times or LA Times about a recent new Bistro or restaurant by the latest winner of Top Chef with the final sentence reading "Eat at this place and you are a fool." 

One can only dream.


----------



## stphntrjllo

When you serve something like tortilla millefuille what do you expect


----------



## boomchakabowwow

donkey sauce..err. no thanks. that sounds very unappetizing.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

his menu looks like it is from any chain restaurant.

except the donkey sauce...god, i hope the donkey sauce isnt white and creamy looking.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Hahahaha check this parody out:

http://guysamericankitchenandbar.com/


----------



## SpikeC

I want to eat there!!


----------



## rysara

Hahaha. That has to be the single worst review I have ever read in my entire life. I can only imagine what that critic must have went through with that meal. The review seemed almost angry. Like if Guy Fieri walked into his office, this guy would have punched him... or dumped donkey sauce down his pants.


----------



## stphntrjllo

Any real Chef knows what goes into our profession. It's irritating to even look at that guy


----------



## ThEoRy

I'm still %100 sure that I don't want any donkey sauce.


----------



## Crothcipt

ThEoRy said:


> I'm still %100 sure that I don't want any donkey sauce.



+1


----------



## stopbarking

The sad thing is, based on his food and "expertise," he's made more than most of us combined on his fancy food. Wonder how much his kitchen staff benefits on quantity over quality?


----------



## GlassEye

I was just on another forum where I came across some people talking about how much they like Fieri's show, I had to leave that page quickly.


----------



## ThEoRy

GlassEye said:


> I was just on another forum where I came across some people talking about how much they like Fieri's show, I had to deactivate my account there quickly.



Oh hey, I fixed that for you.


----------



## mano

DDD is a good show but not because of Fieri who acts like an adolescent a$$hole. The restaurants usually make interesting dishes from scratch using fresh ingredients.


----------



## orangehero

[video=youtube;IyK6i9c7UsU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyK6i9c7UsU[/video]

I read a comparison of Guy Fieri to Krusty the Clown, which I think is perfect.


----------



## ecchef

:lmao:As much as I can't stand Guy, I hate Billysburg hipsters exponentially more. Guy, please PLEASE do it!


----------



## Lizzardborn

The menu in his new restaurant do seem like hipster targeted - it is more full of ******** than the colons of the bovines that he grinds and serves.

http://vegas.eater.com/archives/2014/04/21/the-full-menu-prices-at-guy-fieris-vegas-kitchen-bar.php


----------



## boomchakabowwow

lots of energy devoted to NOT like the guy..

i wonder how many of you pro chefs would take his job and money (and for argument's sake, his Fame)

i'm not a fan, but i wouldnt mind his air miles..traveling for a job to talk about food and travel has to be a great gig.


----------



## Castalia

An example of "All hat and no cattle." I am not a pro chef but I do prize authenticity over bombast. I would not choose to take his job.

However I have enjoyed this thread and had missed the review at the time. I am glad the thread is still alive.


----------



## brainsausage

boomchakabowwow said:


> lots of energy devoted to NOT like the guy..
> 
> i wonder how many of you pro chefs would take his job and money (and for argument's sake, his Fame)
> 
> i'm not a fan, but i wouldnt mind his air miles..traveling for a job to talk about food and travel has to be a great gig.



I'd gladly take his job. But I wouldnt act/dress like a douche, and make $hitty food to get there.


----------



## 29palms

Guy has become (in his own words) "off the hook".


----------



## split0101

Even if I had to dress in a chicken suit, I'd take his car in a heart beat....


----------



## CoqaVin

To say it nicely forget him


----------



## orangehero

I just feel sorry for the guy. I don't think he's smart enough to be doing it on purpose. I believe it when he says:

"Were trying as hard as we can to make it right, to do it right. Is it perfect right now? No. Are we striving for that? Yeah."

This is his striving for perfection.


----------



## daveb

Nah. He's a dick. When he did his D show at Tampa's "Taco Bus" he was all personality, hey how ya doing, nicest guy in the world - while the lights were on. As soon as filming stopped and the lights went out he was Mr. Douche, chilling with shades on (indoors). He could not be bothered to talk with anyone. And he thinks he deserves it all.


----------

